# Band-Tailed Pigeon in SoCal



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Long time since I have been on here but today was so exciting I had to share.

Fist off, Brooklyn just celebrated his 8th birthday this past April, could not have gotten to this point without you guys 8 years ago, so thank you!! In honor of his birthday, we spent the weekend building him a brand new "Coopsicle" (I'll be posting pics, it's amazing, and based off an unusual chicken coop design we found in Reinventing the Chicken Coop, an awesome book!

http://www.amazon.com/Reinventing-Chicken-Coop-Step-Step/dp/1603429808

The original (I'll post pics of ours later)









Anyway! On a coffee run this morning we noticed a unusual fledgling pigeon sitting smack in the middle of the road on a very busy street in Larchmont Village, right next to Hollywood. We stopped and I jumped out, grabbed the baby, and thought, "huh... yellow legs??" 

Got home thinking maybe just maybe I somehow just happened upon a Band-tailed pigeon??, and sure enough!! What a cool bird! The first I've ever seen in person! So, she's skinny and maybe 26 days old - going to hand feed her a few days and when her strength is up run a course of meds on her. I know they're super uncommon, we never see them down here, and certainly not in the middle of a busy intersection! I'm really hoping she makes it! She seems ok overall, and big! If anyone has any advice on Band-tailed pigeons, please let me know. I've been rehabbing wildlife and birds for about 25 years, but she is my first one of these!

Interestingly enough, a few preschoolers were doing an "animal-walk" through our neighborhood today and so I was able to share the exciting discovery with them! The kids got to learn about and meet a few cool rescued working dogs, and three very different pigeons! (Brooklyn my feral, the baby Band-tailed, and a laced Classic Old Frill). What a day! 

Love you all! 
Kari Jo and Brooklyn


----------

